# Automatisches Update beim Starten



## Apollo (18. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gern, dass mein Programm beim Starten prüft, ob auf einem Server eine neue Version des Programmes vorliegt und diese gegebenenfalls herunterlädt. So wie es bei vielen Computerspielen der Fall ist.

Gibt es für so etwas schon irgendwo ein Projekt, das man einbinden kann? Einzige Möglichkeit die ich bis jetzt habe, wäre dies mittels ServerSocket zu realisieren. Gäbe es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Thallius (18. Mai 2016)

Wo ist das Problem auf dem Server zu schaun ob da ein File liegt das eine höhere Versionsnummer hat (Kannst die Versionsnummer ja in den Filenamen schreiben z.B. file_v0_32) und wenn ja, dann machst startest du ein Update Programm, und schliest das hauptprogramm. Das Update Programm läd dann das File, entpackt es und kopiert die Datei über das alte und startet das dann wieder.

Gruß

Claus


----------

